# كيفية دراسة مشروع جديد وحساب العمل المطلوب



## عمر الامارات (26 فبراير 2015)

لو في مشروع جديد داخله عبارة عن فيلا او مجمع فلل اعمل ايه الاول لما امسك المخططات من البداية في الاعمال الصحية.


----------



## thaher (4 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا شاكريين


----------

